# If your season is over (or almost) what did you accomplish this year?



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I learned switch, rode lots of park (mostly boxes) and did some jumping. I rode a dragon box, flat box, up-flat box, up-flat-down box, flat-up-flat box and a few rails. 










I was very happy with my progress but the season ended to fast for me. Wanted to do so much more, but reality is for my 2nd year of riding it turned out great. Looking forward to next year already.


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Got out for my one trip of the year and improved as much as possible. Best thing got my own gear. Hoping to get out more next year may be moving closer so that will help


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

learned how to do a fs board slide except i'm olling onto the box/rail or just riding onto it. haven't learned how to approach them street style yet. hit my first 25 footer 35 footer and i think one jump might have been a 50 footer. started attempting bs 3's on smaller jumps, i can do them but still aren't consistent. learned some more buttering tricks... tail block, i can link consecutive tail press 180s.

goals for next year. learn to approach rails/boxes street style, polish off the 3, attempt 3 on big jumps, 270 out after fs board slide... umm.. ohh and half pipe.


----------



## FishyFred (Feb 16, 2011)

It was my second season but first full season. I went from just barely being able to stay standing on my board to nailing down just how deep my knee bend needs to be. I'm now comfortable on all blues and can ride blacks in good conditions.

I also sustained my first concussion.

Goals for next year: Get comfortable riding switch, get comfortable popping, learn to ollie, learn ground tricks.

And, of course, ride powder whenever possible and get out west again.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

jyuen said:


> learned how to do a fs board slide except i'm olling onto the box/rail or just riding onto it. haven't learned how to approach them street style yet. hit my first 25 footer 35 footer and i think one jump might have been a 50 footer. started attempting bs 3's on smaller jumps, i can do them but still aren't consistent. learned some more buttering tricks... tail block, i can link consecutive tail press 180s.
> 
> goals for next year. learn to approach rails/boxes street style, polish off the 3, attempt 3 on big jumps, 270 out after fs board slide... umm.. ohh and half pipe.


I hit the beginner park and rode over some jumps, wanted to try the rails and boxes but was too afraid to fubar my board. How bad does this screw up your board? I really don't want to detune my edges for park riding but it looks like next year I'm going to get the itch to ride park. Hmmm maybe I need another board? I have my powder/crud set back board.. sounds like I'll be shopping this summer for a clearance park board?!


----------



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

This is my second season, and I am incredibly happy with my progress. Got 10 days this season.

1. Now comfortable riding blacks, and was able to go down (slow pace) a couple of double d's this season.
2. I finally got my rhythm going down moguls at the end of my last trip. Still a pain though.
3. Tree running skills improved. Was able to go through a blue run with trees without stopping and holding on to trees.
4. Can now do tail press even with my stiff board.
5. I don't bite it when hitting smaller jumps (park and natural) anymore
6. First time going down a halfpipe. Wasn't pretty, but at least I got it started

Next season...more of the above, but bigger, steeper, faster, and better.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Sincraft said:


> I hit the beginner park and rode over some jumps, wanted to try the rails and boxes but was too afraid to fubar my board. How bad does this screw up your board? I really don't want to detune my edges for park riding but it looks like next year I'm going to get the itch to ride park. Hmmm maybe I need another board? I have my powder/crud set back board.. sounds like I'll be shopping this summer for a clearance park board?!


Boxes go pretty easy on it as long as they are properly maintained by park staff. Stay away from rails if you can't bear a blemished base. Get a jib board and keep your current deck for jumps and cruising with speed.

I've tried to put alot of polish to my flatland game this season as I'm riding alot of greens and mellow blues. I haven't progressed much in the park. I'd love to feel like 7s are dialed and to throw a grab in there, but I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Spend WAYYYY more than intended!

Picked-up snowboarding again after 10+ years break
Got my GF into it
Improved my switch riding a lot (riding with beginners...)
Started park riding: rails, boxes. Now I need to get my FS 3's and 5's back like in my teens....

Finally, had LOTS and LOTS of fun!!!


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I feel like I have accomplished so much this season! 

360, noseslides, 540 butters, Rainbow rail, flatdown rail, skatestyle rail, kinked rail and on and on. I just cant wait for next season because I have been riding park with a 163 Kemper eclipse... So if I can huck this huge board around I cant wait to see what happens when I get a better board.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

well considering before a month ago I hadnt ridden since I was around 12 (and by riding, i mean falling down the mountain), I accomplished alot this year.

Went out on March 5th for the first time since in over a deace (im 25 now), and after one and a half runs, I was carving toeside to heelside and back again. I've now gone out the last 3 weeks in a row (Mountain Creek twice, Blue Mountain last weekend and squeezing in one more day at Hunter this upcoming weekend) and I can pretty easily bomb the blue runs, can carve down blacks and steeps, and was hitting verrrry small jumps this past weekend. Also got a little flatland 360 down and some other silly things. I'm also linking hard turns now and generally just feel very comfortable on the board.
Also picked up all new gear - Burton Primo 156, Ride EX bindings and Burton Ozone boots.
Next seasons goals are to ride powder at Vail with my uncle, try and get another shorter board, learn to ride switch consistently, and get comfortable doing airs

after 3 weeks of riding, id say im on a pretty good pace


----------



## FlippinGreat (Mar 21, 2011)

ive accomplished quite a bit this year i feel 

*tricks i learnt*

bs 7
fs 7
tamedog
backflip
bs rodeo
switch underflip

seasons not quite over though. still got another month so im gonna try to get some corks now


----------



## Shwank (Feb 15, 2011)

Started this most recent December 23rd. It's my first season.

As of now, I have learned how to ollie and not flail too badly, the dangers of jumping too high and landing flat(knee shattering landings for the loss), I've partially learned how to fall (ice is a good teacher), I have yet to learn how to drop seamless carves, but I'm learning. I've hit up a few tree trails but they are solid ice and unforgiving - looking forward to powder and trees. Learned how to initiate turns with my front foot, and learned that attempting to ride switch is a painful process.
Now I need to learn to keep a solid pressure when slowing down (i'm talkin about you, bruised tailbone!), and how to ride through inconsistent bumps.


----------



## [fly] (Feb 14, 2011)

It was my first (half) season...I didn't actually get started until February, but I bought a used board and boots, and new bindings, pants, and a helmet.

So, the 4 times I made it out, I learned all the basics...turns, stopping, chairlifts, all that lame stuff. But, I'm super stoked for next season, and I'm kicking myself for not trying this whole thing sooner!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Jumps (up to 25')
180's (various)
butters
Boxes
switch
tail presses
off-piste riding
Much better handling of black diamond runs
moguls
powder riding

I made a list at the beginning of the season of what I wanted to achieve, and I hit everything plus. So I'm happy with the season.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Going _*HUGE*_  as opposed to going big! From my perspective anyhow.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i got off the east coast and out west for the first time in years.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Upon further review...*

This was my best year of riding since graduating high school *in the year 2000*!


For the first time since getting glasses that same year, I finally got prescription goggles. You wouldn't believe the difference that BEING ABLE TO SEE makes. Who woulda thunk it!?
Upgraded my boots and board from my old high school setup. Again, what a difference! Can't wait to see what a quality pair of binders will do!
In the process of researching new gear I discovered this forum, and other great sites and resources!!!
Got a seasons pass and have logged 30+ days and counting. Beats the pants off the 3-4 days/year I was averaging over the previous 10 years, and not bad for having 3 kids under the age of 6!
Got my 6 year old off the bunny slope! Still on skis for now but, we'll see.
Discovered some great out-of-bounds tree riding loaded with pow!
Got a handful of EPIC pow days!
Went bigger, faster and harder than ever!
I DIDN"T GET INJURED! Last year I separated my AC joint. I hope I didn't speak too soon.
Looking forward to next year. Primary goal = getting my wife hooked!


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

learned highlights of my year
FS lip 270 out
flat down box
270 to lip
bs board to bs lip
fs board to fs lip
270 on to tail press

for jumps learned regular and switch FS 3s 
did my first 3 on a 20+ foot jump
did a 540


----------



## jslim39 (Jan 14, 2009)

This is my fourth year since starting in 9th grade, and my hill re-opens this Friday-Sunday, but then it's all over...

But this has been my most progressive season yet! I started hitting jumps and SMALL boxes at the end of my first season, then spent the next two barely progressing at all. But this year I took a huge leap

Things I've accomplished this year:
-hit my biggest jump yet, in the 45ish feet range
-nosepress on flat boxes
-rainbow box
-pyramid box
-hit a wallride
-FS 180
-BS 180
-BS 360 (Small jumps, 5-10 feet)
-BS 360 (Bigger jumps, 15-25 feet)
-competed in my first local slopestyle (didn't win anything but it was fun)
-met and shredded with some other awesome people, both freeskiers and boarders
-got my girlfriend hooked on boarding, and helped her get toeside and heelside carves down

I almost got a 540 once, unintentionally; I over-rotated my BS three and wiped out but it was almost a five. But yeah I'm definitely happy with the 40+ days I got this season.


----------



## [fly] (Feb 14, 2011)

jslim39 said:


> This is my fourth year since starting in 9th grade, and my hill re-opens this Friday-Sunday, but then it's all over...
> 
> But this has been my most progressive season yet! I started hitting jumps and SMALL boxes at the end of my first season, then spent the next two barely progressing at all. But this year I took a huge leap
> 
> ...


Lake Linden? I knew some folks from there.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

This is my first real real snowboarding but before i have gone maybe 5 or 6 times a year.

But this year i accomplished:
50-50ing off every rail
fs 270 out on rails
bs 360's off of jumps 10-40ft
straight airing 60ft jump and shiftying off it
bluntside and lipside on some rails
a whole bunch of other jib tricks
mastering black diamonds and doing chutes
and buttering


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Slyder i ride at granite peak too!


----------



## Madyui (Feb 26, 2011)

I am kicking myself for only deciding to go snowboarding for the first time this year. Why haven't I been doing this for the past 5 years here in Japan with all this powder!?
I rented a board, had SO much fun slipping around and working out the dynamics. I knew renting wasn't going to cut it, so I bought boots, a board and bindings and have been out 3 times on my new gear so far.

As for achievements:
Day 1
- just had fun and didn't break any bones.
Day 2 (1st time on new board)
- spent more time on my arse and face than on my feet. I couldn't understand what the hell I was doing wrong and why my new board hated me.
Day 3
- I discovered that I'm a regular rider and I like to quack, I linked my first turns and got comfortable going from edge to edge, ollieing and actually going where I wanted to go.
Day 4
- carved a few turns right up on my edges unintentionally but I loved the feeling, hit my first kickers (2m, 3m) and became fairly comfortable with straight airs, did my first grab (Indy), FS and BS 1's on a spine and some natural features, getting tail rides/tail presses dialled in and hit my first boxes with 50-50's and a diagonal FS boardslide or two.

The goals for Day 5 are more of the same:
jumping (straights, 1's, 3's and grabs),
jibbing (FS & BS boardslides, tailslides and noseslides, more 50-50's)
and bombing faster!


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

My biggest accomplishment is letting my Swiss coworkers convince me to give snowboarding a shot. Another late bloomer here - I never really had time in the winter back in Minnesota due to hockey and snowmobiling occupying most of my time. Here I am now 26 years old, and LOVING the sport after getting in 13 days so far since January in this my first year of snowboarding.

In terms of my riding, my biggest accomplishment would be graduating from the blues to reds and getting used to keeping more speed down the mountain.


----------



## Forumkrew17 (Dec 7, 2010)

*My biggest accomplishment of this year...*

Would have to be building this and shredding it every day right in our back yard... PROGRESSION CENTRAL!!! Check it out ->->-> THEyard on Vimeo


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Did my first box  Untitled on Vimeo


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

this was my second year and i accomplished: 

First runs into the glades (green and blue tracks) 
First runs into 1 black diamond (can do some fluid parts and some others not)
More ollies and nollies into buttering 
First runs in the park 
50/50(on flat boxes)
bs boardslide (on flat boxes and straight rail)
noseslide (on flat boxes)

thats about it. Pretty proud of myself, especialy for getting enought balls to enter the park and recently trying the bs boardslide/noseslides.


----------



## NewSchool19 (Oct 21, 2010)

Rode For The First Time Last Year Only Got 2 Days In But This Year I Was Able To Get In About 8 Days And Progressed From Learning To Link Turns To Being Able To Hit Some Boxes And Jumps And Conquered My First Double Black Last Weekend On My Last Day On The Slopes. Overall Im Excited About My Progression And Cant Wait Till Next Year!

-NewSchool19


----------



## Itsaroad (Feb 2, 2011)

I also learned to board. Rented twice and on the second time I busted my wrist and was out for a few months (skiied instead with my cast, haha) and then purchased my first snowboard! I've gone twice since on my new board.  Very fun!


----------



## TheJetCityFix (Feb 13, 2011)

Went from not being able to ride/riding squirrelly to riding black diamonds, hitting kickers, jibbing boxes/rails, riding some switch on blues and greens, and 180s off kickers.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Emptied my bank account and obtained a new scar on my face. All in all, typical year. Pretty damn good


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

*Good thread, Kudos!*

This year I.....

Started hitting boxes 50/50 & boardslides
smooth 360 butters while cruising at a decent speed.
Air backside 3's 
dynamic carving
improved my 1's bs and fs
started instructing! 

Oh and I learned how to ski and do 1's and hit boxes on those... and instructing that too.. it was a productive season for me... Kudos on the thread.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

started getting serious in the backcountry. rode pow all year long here in the wasatch. was a life changing season for sure. first season spent actually living in a ski town full time. 

got avy training. learned more about snowpack and conditions that I ever thought possible. finally bought a beacon probe and shovel. got serious about hiking and snowshoeing. getting further and further away from resort riding. 

conquered some massive faces. rode some narrow gnarly chutes. dropped some 20 ft cliffs. 

overall. a great season. beyond my wildest dreams.


----------



## masoupistoocold (Jul 27, 2010)

sustained my first serious injury (broken collarbone) and mild concussion. Despite taking 3 weeks off (which according to the doctor should have been 2 months) I think the incident actually improved both my technique and mindset to riding. Technique wise I pretty much just rode switch for the first two weeks back on. This kept me on easy groomers, kept my non-broken sholdure down hill, and lowered my risk-taking behaviours (i.e. didn't get bored, want to ollie off things etc). It improved things amazingly and by the end of the two weeks my switch was just as strong on groomers as my regular. Off-piste stuff still needs some work though.

Also I became a lot more focus in my riding. No more day dreaming or not paying attention while riding. Especially at the beginning I was focusing on every aspect of my riding, every movement of my body and how it affected my board. While i eased off a bit towards the end, I definitely was paying alot more attention to what I was doing. It kept me from slacking off and maintaining a good all round riding technique. 

And finally it made me take a bit of a step back. While it's great to progress and push your self, it's important to know your limits, and to realise that is always another day to ride. If you don't feel comfortable about a trick, go back to the progression park and work on it until you do feel comfortable. And there's no shame in bailing if you just arn't feeling it. 

That being said I got backside 180's down pretty nicely off small jumps, and all the other 180's off of side hits


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Was my first season out. Started in late December and managed to scrounge up a full set of gear for next year and my season pass. I think the most important thing I learned this year was comfort cruising. I hit some boxes (50/50 and boardslides) and aired on a few features. Developed a comfort for airing out natural drop offs. Nothing too crazy this year. 

I know next year I'll have a lot more to add to the list. I took a hard slam to my tailbone late in the season. It effectively kept me from trying 1's and 3's until next year. Wish you all a happy offseason. Already looking forward to next winter.


----------



## SnowRock1 (Mar 7, 2011)

This year is the year I came back.. been about 6 years since I have ridden more than a day or two and this was probably the most I have ridden in 10+ years.

Hit up Colorado for the first time ever and reasonably kept up with friends (on skis) that work in the ski industry and charge very hard. Started to get my feel for switch and butters back a bit, especially my last two times out. I upgraded my knee brace which made me feel more comfortable out there.. if I kill it at work this year I may upgrade even further and go with a real deal rigid brace. 

Next year I need to upgrade my equipment which is about 7 years oldand I need to keep getting back to where I once was, though at 32 and after multiple knee surgeries don't think I will ever be at the point I was when I was 18 before I blew out my knee.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I got back at it again this year.I have been riding close to 23 years now but have been dealing with very bad anxiety for a while now.It was my first time back on a chairlift in almost 10 years.I was still riding a bit but sticking to walking a surface lifts.


----------



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

Started riding at the end of January. Got about 7 days in so far. Still a lot of learning left, but I'm getting much more comfortable.


----------



## LJLLJL (Mar 6, 2011)

This was my third season, and I guess the first season with more than 10 days shredding. I had a couple of "firsts":

-1st trip to Alps. A huge difference between the crappy hills I ride at home.
-1st injury. I hurt my wrist 3 days ago. Ok, it's quite mellow, nothing broken and I already now can e.g. type on keyboard.
-1st carving turns. This was maybe the biggest improvement in my boarding.
-1st riding switch all the way from lift and returning to it -rides. Next it's time for 180's, right...

One more first I want to accomplish this year is a decent indie grab. This needs to be done this week as the snow is literaly disappearing due to rain and +5C temperature...


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

This is my 1st season and I thought it was finished, but luckily I got to spend this past weekend 3 days boarding in St Moritz. Place is absolutely sick. It was really warm, in the 50s, but the altitude is high enough that the snow was only slush at the bottom.

My accomplishments:

- Smooth, skidded turns all the way down the black pistes
- Hit my first boxes ever (ate shit on the 2nd one) 
- Straight aired small kickers in the park
- Got used to the speed of bombing red runs

Overall a pretty productive 1st season for only riding since middle of January. Can't wait to buy my own board next season.


----------



## SoItGoes13 (Jan 6, 2009)

*80 days and counting*

I have had an awesome season, I'm at 80 days (my goal for this year) and still have a bunch of trips planned all the way into May.

I had a few goals as far as my riding goes this season and I'm really happy about them- I wanted to get 180s off of jumps. I just learned how to 180 last year so this was a big deal for me. Also wanted to learn how to 360. This one took me all season but it finally clicked and I even got a frontside 3 off a jump a few times this week! Lastly, I wanted to get back on some rails/boxes. I used to ride park a lot more a few years ago but I took a few really good falls and didn't go in at all last year. Finally got back on some stuff this year and got my front and back boardslides down, pretty psyched on that!

Next year's goals? More park riding, switch bumps/trees, and maybe 5s!


----------



## crimsonfox (Jan 18, 2011)

Proficient at moguls and I found a bunch of new tree lines. I also severly sprained my ankle. Over 3 months later and it still cramps and hurts, but at least I can ride on it. It is my worst injury since I broke my tailbone attempting to ride rails in 2002.


----------



## shirtandnopants (Feb 11, 2011)

Started riding the last half of this season.

Got my own stuff, got a season's pass, went up as much as i could.

1) learned how to ride (carve well, ollie, just comfortable on the board in general)
2) hit blacks
3) a few jumps (want to get better)

next year i want to hit the L jumps and learn switch so i can do turns


----------



## artemis (Feb 1, 2011)

This was the first real season for me. I started out barely being able to do the bunny hill.

-Bought my own gear mid-season in February
-Progressed from bunny hill(November) to double blacks(March), granted its the east coast so its not as steep
-Able to ride comfortable and efficiently on mostly any slope available
-Started park late season, so far:

-Ollies
-180s
-Straight Air
-Boxes
-Ride-on rails

I think I progressed really well for my first season. So sad its coming to an end. Really looking forward to next winter!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Second season, but first 'full' season for me

Convinced girl friend to get back on ski's, get own gear and season pass so i'm not leaving her at home when I go riding. Big plus having a partner in crime on the hill :thumbsup:

Getting comfortable on side hits and small(ish) kickers. Oddly enough I find side hits on strange angles less intimidating than straight kickers :dunno:

Dropping first wind lip

Learning to ride switch (poorly)

First proper pow days this season

Hitting double blacks in Whistler and TREES (see above) 

Between now and next season i've gotta figure out how to get more flexible hours of work so I can ride the good days!

EDIT: Seasons not actually over here, just nearing the end. I gotta hit some of the park features, especially step-ups in seymours monster park and the kickers off manning (if that's what they call that bit of the park) before its over. Spring slush to huck some air I say :thumbsup:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Season over????
> 
> I`m still chaining up to get to Mt. Hood Meadows.....:cheeky4:


haha, yup nearly a yard of snow in the last week here too 

i'm not gloating tho, i'll leave that to Donutz and Snowolf :cheeky4:


----------



## sirhc.yaj (Mar 21, 2011)

Ttam said:


> I feel like I have accomplished so much this season!
> 
> 360, noseslides, 540 butters, Rainbow rail, flatdown rail, skatestyle rail, kinked rail and on and on. I just cant wait for next season because I have been riding park with a 163 Kemper eclipse... So if I can huck this huge board around I cant wait to see what happens when I get a better board.


I went from signing up of a Olympic distance triathlon, trained 1 1/2 months woke up to a snowy day and ended up in burton copping everything Gortex [ak] in my size. Then next thing I know i'm linking turns on my 2011 slayblade in NXT-ATs... Go figure.

Next season snowboarding will get all my $$$. PROPS TO WHO EVER DUBBED THE NAME "NEVER SUMMER" AS A BOARD COMPANY. WINTER IS THE SHIZZZZZZZZZZZZZNIT!!!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i had a pretty good season this year and progressed a ton. so far this year i started landing front 9s and 10s way more consistently then in the past as well as switch back 7s and 9s. got my misty 5s dialed to the point that i can do it off any jump i want. started landed cab 3s and 5s alittle more but still need to work on that a bit.i also just recently started getting backside rodeos and back 1s with a taipan grab. i wanna get a couple more inverts under my belt like under flips and cab under flips and i want to start doing double corks soon but just need the right place to try them.

for rails ive learned a lot and just got a lot smoother in general but i learned to many things to name on rails. the big thing i learned on rails that i like a lot is front 1s on, pretzel 1s off and sometimes i can get pretzel 3s off. i also got my front 1s on switch back 3s off pretty dialed as well on rails and started hitting them switch a little more.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I had a great season in general (I've posted a list of new highs already in this thread). But this last weekend I finally got up the nerve to take on a steep that connects Northlands to Velvet Gully on Seymour. I swear this thing's at least a 45 degree angle, with trees. Anyway, not as dramatic as hitting a huge jump, but definitely a milestone.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

last day of the season was yesterday. was sort of sad but ended on a great note. worked up the courage to attempt a 360 off the biggest jump i've done to this date (30 ft, i know it doesn't sound like much) and i stomped it clean on the second try.
at the beginning of the season i set out to land 1 FS 360. i've mastered them now and have landed a few BS 360s as well as 2 FS 540s which were HUGE for me. once i landed the 5 and the 30 ft 360, it was like the snowboarder i had always dreamed of becoming was now actually in reach when i never would have imagined it would be before this season. 
needless to say i'm PSYCHED and can't wait to land a FS 7 off a 50 footer next season.


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

This winter was my 4th season.
I rode switch a bit for most runs.
Rode 28 days at 4 different local resorts,and avoided serious injury for the most part.
Overall a great season,hoping next year is as fun.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

I finally hit a 45 footer


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Just got back from a week in Colorado for the kids Spring Break. Rode Copper and Ski Cooper. This was a pretty good season overall:
FS 360
Improved at riding switch
a day of powder cat skiing w/PC Powder Cats
Rode lots of powder at Powder Mtn UT
added two more resorts to my list of places I've ridden-Powder Mtn and Ski Cooper in CO.

AK


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

I should add that I finally hit some small jumps. Unfortunately this little park wasn't served by a lift, just the bottom of a run. Was with family so I had to wait till I hit the bottom to practice on these jumps. 8-10 footers with very steep landing pads so my first 5 or 6 times I just was learning to ride up to them and fight the sloshy grooves put in by so many people on a warm spring day. Finally toward the end I was catching some air and landing. A couple times I popped too much and didn't have the expected speed so I landed a bit unbalanced but still managed to not fall from them, which probably means I wasn't trying hard enough but screwed up my shoulder earlier in the year and didn't want to make it worse

Oh and I also took my first out of state overnight riding trip. Only 2 nights and 4 hours away but shows some level of dedicated for my first year right?


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

I conquered, well maybe not conquered but faced my fear of real air (25-30ft tables). I can now tweak my indys, shiftys, and this weekend I 
did my first method off a 30ft tabletop. Then proceeded to spend the rest of the day tweaking my method.

I can 50-50 all the boxes at my resort and have hit a few rails, including the rainbow and dragon. Can do FS 1's and BS 1's on small jumps. Tried a BS 3 and it was more like a BS 210 to heeledge catch, multiple backflips into Utahs softest powder.

Got myself a helmet this year with all the tree riding we have been doing. Got my first season pass this year. 

Cant stress the importance the helmet played in my progresion this yer. A real confidence booster for sure.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

> I finally hit a 45 footer


saw it with my owns eyes :thumbsup::thumbsup:

so my season started 6 weeks ago (i started snowboarding in general 6 weeks ago)
have already:
bombed blues and blacks
hit a rainbow rail
5050'd some easier rails
can ride some switch
hitting some decent sized jumps

i wish this season would never end..every week im pushing the envelope.


----------

